# Big buck down opening weekend



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Killed this one Sunday afternoon coming to a soybean field. We had been watching this buck all summer and had lots of trail camera pictures of him. I passed him up last year and he definitely put on quite a few more inches. I shot him at 30 yards and watched him run out into the field 150 yards and fall over. He weighed 240 lbs. The last trail camera pic shows the soybean field. He was standing about 40 yards out in front of this camera when i shot him. My stand is to the left in a hedgerow that you cant see. This stuff never gets old! Looks like the river bottom boys are making an early run!


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow.. great buck and a greater congrats... one for  the books for sure!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 14, 2015)

Way to go man! Awesome buck! That thing has a hog of a body!


----------



## RNC (Sep 14, 2015)

Freakstud for sure ...... Congrats !


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 14, 2015)

very nice. good job and congrats on passing him up and it working out for ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a beast! Congratulations!


----------



## NBN (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome buck. Great mass and everything!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice Buck..:


----------



## Horns (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice ole pig. Looks like he was starting to get a roman nose


----------



## blazer21 (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations!! That's a stud!!


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Thats a beast.  Way to go.


----------



## swamp (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Spanky1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Good one man congrats!!!!!


----------



## BlackBore (Sep 14, 2015)

Dang good bruiser there.


----------



## uturn (Sep 14, 2015)

Great Buck!


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome buck! Congrats!!


----------



## ReelAffair (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats, the left side of his rack is amazing


----------



## kevincox (Sep 14, 2015)

Cool looking buck! Is that one tine growing out of his head separate from the base?


----------



## GAGE (Sep 14, 2015)

Knarly old beast, congrats!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 14, 2015)

Niceun, way to go !


----------



## Burney Mac (Sep 15, 2015)

Real nice!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

kevincox said:


> Cool looking buck! Is that one tine growing out of his head separate from the base?




No they are connected at the base it's just hard to see because of the hair. Something funky was going on on that side for sure. Not sure if he damaged the pedicle in recent years or what. That side was kind of funky last year too.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks everybody! I couldn't be more proud of him. Been dreaming about killing this buck since mid June.


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck! Stud for sure!!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 15, 2015)

Great deer! Congrats


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## string music (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2015)

That right side looks like a turkey foot. Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sweet beast!! You need to mount him with the velvet still in place the way it is in the pics.Congrats!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 15, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## South Man (Sep 15, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

Beagler282 said:


> Sweet beast!! You need to mount him with the velvet still in place the way it is in the pics.Congrats!




That's the plan. Took him to the taxidermist yesterday morning so he could go ahead and treat it. This is my first buck I've ever killed that still had any velvet left on him.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 15, 2015)

yessir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

think about how great the rest of your Season will be, you Grandslammed 1st at bat....it's all butter now


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck, you really punched a hole in him!!
What type of broadhead you using?


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> yessir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> think about how great the rest of your Season will be, you Grandslammed 1st at bat....it's all butter now




That's exactly what I'm thinking. It will make harvesting pecans 7 days a week a lot better knowing I already have one on the ground.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dude what a Wild and awesome beast of a buck ! I bet you was shaking and all kinds of stuff . Good job


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Great buck, you really punched a hole in him!!
> What type of broadhead you using?




3 blade rage chisel tip. Quartering away and didn't get a full pass through. Found the broadlead and about 6 inches of arrow lodged in the opposite shoulder when we dressed him.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Good'un, congratulations!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a heckova nice deer!

(Soybean field is good. I'd sure hate to have to drag that big brute outta the deep swamp).


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 15, 2015)

Very cool !  All that velvet still hanging on. That will be a special mount


----------



## mose (Sep 15, 2015)

NICE!!!!!!! What a cool buck.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 15, 2015)

Cool
Good on you for letting him go last year!!!
Even better for reaping the harvest of growing such a buck!!!
I passed a nice one last year trying to get my son on him...
I am hoping it pays dividends as yours did...

But I doubt my woods deer will grow like your protein patch bruiser did!!!

Enjoy it,
Deer like that don't come that often!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats.  Sure is nice when a plan actually comes together.  Makes it all worth it!


----------



## Alrightythen (Sep 15, 2015)

You made that sound easy! 
It rarely is- well done and congratulations!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2015)

all kindsa character.  Congrats Taylor Co!


----------



## jaymax (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesomeness.. That a way to capitalize on a situation.. Love his character


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Yall. It sure doesn't happen like this very often. Now all I need to do is find the big typical 12 pt that's been hanging with him all summer!


----------



## DoeMaster (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re:*

Very NICE!!


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats, real unique buck!


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 16, 2015)

Beast!  Congrats!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats!!!!
Nice- REAL nice!


----------



## QUAD500 (Sep 16, 2015)

Man. Good deal.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 16, 2015)

*Awesome!*

Who will do your mount?

s&r


----------



## Soybean (Sep 16, 2015)

awesome deer.  there is nothing like those early season hunts on soybeans!


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Sep 17, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> Who will do your mount?
> 
> s&r




Frogs buck shop, outside of Hawkinsville.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yea, this is the one that would of been on the top of my hit list based on the trail cam pics you posted. Did you get a rough score?


----------

